# Is a new contract required for salary increase?



## Wollran (18 Jul 2013)

Is it necessary to be given a new contract for a salary increase?  Or is it just a "nice to have"? 

Or would a letter suffice?

In my case I've been told neither are necessary.

Many thanks
Wollran


----------



## Palerider (18 Jul 2013)

If you already have an employment contract then that covers it, a salary increase in these times is very welcome, you are obviously valued, it would be usual to receive something even an e-mail from H.R. but it will be shown on your salary slip anyway, accept it with thanks and move on.


----------



## Boyd (18 Jul 2013)

Letter indicating increase and new salary signed by some manager and possibly HR is usual in our company.


----------



## Boyd (18 Jul 2013)

Palerider said:


> If you already have an employment contract then that covers it, a salary increase in these times is very welcome, you are obviously valued, it would be usual to receive something even an e-mail from H.R. but it will be shown on your salary slip anyway, accept it with thanks and move on.



I dont think the "You should be glad to get it, be quiet and move on" attitude is very helpful to the OP. Confirmation in writing of a change in salary is a basic requirement.


----------



## Palerider (18 Jul 2013)

username123 said:


> I dont think the "You should be glad to get it, be quiet and move on" attitude is very helpful to the OP. Confirmation in writing of a change in salary is a basic requirement.


 
I would agree had I said that but you should re-read the post. You have applied a direct quote to me in your response when I never said those words, what nonsense.

Any pay rise I ever got I always made a point of saying thank you, to me it demonstrates good manners when your employer acknowledges your work tangibly with a pay increase.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Jul 2013)

Palerider said:


> ... it would be usual to receive something even an e-mail from H.R. ....



Thats been my experience also.


----------



## MrEarl (18 Jul 2013)

Hello,

I would think it was regular practice to get confirmation of a new payrise in writting.

If your anxious to get some documentation as comfort and they've not provided you with this in writting, perhaps tell them your applying for a loan and you need your new salary certified for the lender - granted, it may be on a bank document, but better than nothing perhaps


----------



## shesells (18 Jul 2013)

I've been with my employer quite a long time and have had a variety of experiences when pay rises were granted, sometimes letters, sometimes emails and sometimes nothing. It's always good to have something in writing but sometimes it's not easy to get.


----------

